# Anyone tell their reasonable spouse they wanted a divorce years in the future?



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Notice I said "reasonable spouse" in the subject. 

For whatever reason, you realized your marriage wasn't going to last, but there constraints which made you want to delay divorce. Perhaps there were kids, financial issues, medical issues, etc. which needed to be taken care of first. Did you have a heart-to-heart with your spouse and let them know that at some point in the future you wanted to get divorced? How did that go?

ETA: And how did your relationship change afterwards?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

That's pretty much how it went with my ex. We had discussed divorce, and were going to proceed, but she got sick. So, we decided to delay it until she was well. When she was well, I left - that took about a year.

This marriage is ideal, however there may be financial reasons to divorce in the future - e.g, the so-called "Medicaid Divorce" - yet stay together.


----------

